# Problem with installing java plugin in Firefox 3.5.7



## Lasse (Jan 24, 2010)

First I installed java/vmwrapper port, and then I installed the Diablo JRE.

Then I restarted the browser and entered: aboutlugins

But I could not find the java plugin in the list of installed plugins.

So then I typed: `ln -s /usr/local/diablo-jre1.6.0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /$HOME/.mozilla/plugins/`
But got the following message: 
	
	



```
ln: //home/larlun/.mozilla/plugins/: No such file or directory
```

I am running FreeBSD 8.0 - RELEASE amd64 with KDE 4.3.1

What is wrong?

Thanks in advance/
Lasse.


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 25, 2010)

Can you cd into $HOME/.mozilla/plugins/? If not, try creating it.


----------

